# cab rubber seal



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi im wondering if anyone else has experienced this; I have a benimar motorhome based on a ford transit (2012 ) the rubberseal above the passenger door has split, it was letting in water to the cab whilst we were in Portugal, after two attempts I managed a diy fix. on inspection today I see its come away again, the rubber is aprox 12 inches long with a twist at each end, my questions are ; is the seal just glued in place by specialist glue as nothng ive tried has worked so far and could it have been aggravated by the silver screen pinching in the door when you shut it ??would ford have to replace it fitting it with special sealant ?or is it part fitted to a rail ??


----------

